# Ass Hat in a Trophy!



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

So yesterday I decided to do some trolling. Put lines in just north of the Oriskiny and like always was following the contour lines to the southwest towards the nipple. I come across another boat that I thought was trolling as well because he starts heading towards us in opposing direction. As we get closer I’m steering to my right because he appears to not see me and continues to steer at me even though I’m obviously steering away from him. He eventually passes me yelling at me about how big the gulf is and why I needed to get right up on him. I shake my head and keep on trolling. This ass hat turns around and is now riding along side me screaming to me something about tying up along side him so we could just fish together or some shit. In a threatening manner of course. I assume he thought I was trying to get his gps numbers or something. Either way, if this was you in the approximately 21 foot Trophy, you sir are an asshole. You also should invest in a vhf so that you can speak appropriately as a mariner instead of screaming threats at other boaters. I tried hailing you. Secondly I could give a shit less about where you were fishing. Chances are I already have those numbers in my machine. I should have taken video so you can see how stupid you looked as it seemed the rest of your crew saw I was just trolling and even they seemed to think you were an idiot for screaming at us. If this was you, congratulations! You exemplified why I normally stay away from fishing on the weekends. Good day dip shit.


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Well said! Next time take video so everyone knows the dipshit in the future.Sorry you had to run into someone like that and dampen a nice day on the water though.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't let it bother you it's gonna happen again just video them. I always just say, show me the title for this spot and I will leave.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Trophy owner...shocking!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Just keep putting your hand up to your ear over and over.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oh, how I miss this that stuff.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol. A Bayliner badass....


----------



## Wood Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

He probably didn't want you to know the secret numbers he has for that secret aircraft carrier no one knows about. 😏


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Or was on the floating Mass stack?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys crack me up. 

And no, I don't own a Trophy boat.


----------



## YOUNG Elvis (May 20, 2020)

I usually assume that EVERYONE is an Idiot out there...And MOST are! lol....


----------



## CaptMaxWoods (Jul 30, 2020)

O-SEA-D said:


> So yesterday I decided to do some trolling. Put lines in just north of the Oriskiny and like always was following the contour lines to the southwest towards the nipple. I come across another boat that I thought was trolling as well because he starts heading towards us in opposing direction. As we get closer I’m steering to my right because he appears to not see me and continues to steer at me even though I’m obviously steering away from him. He eventually passes me yelling at me about how big the gulf is and why I needed to get right up on him. I shake my head and keep on trolling. This ass hat turns around and is now riding along side me screaming to me something about tying up along side him so we could just fish together or some shit. In a threatening manner of course. I assume he thought I was trying to get his gps numbers or something. Either way, if this was you in the approximately 21 foot Trophy, you sir are an asshole. You also should invest in a vhf so that you can speak appropriately as a mariner instead of screaming threats at other boaters. I tried hailing you. Secondly I could give a shit less about where you were fishing. Chances are I already have those numbers in my machine. I should have taken video so you can see how stupid you looked as it seemed the rest of your crew saw I was just trolling and even they seemed to think you were an idiot for screaming at us. If this was you, congratulations! You exemplified why I normally stay away from fishing on the weekends. Good day dip shit.


Lol always the single engine googan in a Trophy. Figures no VHF. He probably ran outa fuel coming in 😂


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

We're not all maroons...I even monitor VHF


----------

